# A1980's Oris Date Pointer



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Hi all, having seen a rather nice oris date pointer picked up by Will, I thought what a lovely watch so I have acquired one it arrived today.

It needs a new shaft or something, but it looks and feels lovely.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That's nice - well done!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Cheers folks, I'm guessing it is an 80's version given that it doesn't have the subdial and the date pointer is different..

Swmbo has just told me no more watches . Hahaha


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

my mrs tells me that everytime, im upto 94 now :thumbup:


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Fab, I'll tell mine I'm not all that bad.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great looking watch nice catch


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Love Oris - one of my favourite brands. Also I love what I call "hayfork" watches which I think is a good term for them. I haven't yet got one in my collection, Oris or otherwise, but would love to find an Oris example cheap. Yours is great.

Yes, Bambi68 and chris.ph, Kristina has also laid down the law, but this time it's serious - though perhaps I can still sneak in the odd cheap pre-owned piece, but I mean by cheap under a fiver. Not much choice there then.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

I've bought a few watches, up to press no more than Â£70, there are plenty of quirky watches out there for a few Â£ , but to get for a fiver you'll do well.

If you do let me know I'll try to hunt the same place you do.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you for the praise on the watch, I think it's lovely, but it is a none runner so I have to get it fixed.

That's been my plan so far buy broken get fixed and move on to the next.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Like the pointer watches myself. Keep looking at them but have never taken the leap.

Saw a nice lady pointer on a female colleague the other day at work.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Post repeated so deleted.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Gave mine an airing today


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear andyclient, that is one wondrous "hayfork" Oris. I love it to bits - well, not to bits as I'd rather have it sitting on my wrist as you have in your excellent picture.

Dear Bambi68. you might be surprised at what I have managed to pick up in my local area for a fiver or so, and not only watches. One thing going for me is that I have lived in this area for about 40 years, and in all that time I have been involved in antiques and collectibles in one way or another. This means that even though I am now disabled and stick very close to home, I still know many helpful people in my area who sell me watches that are sometimes very inexpensive. When I buy a Â£5 watch I am not talking about a Rolex or an Omega, but sometimes a Â£5 watch can turn out to be something interesting and start a line of inquiry that will lead me to do research and write a topic. Believe me, cheap pre-owned watches are good fun and interesting even if they are, for the most part, quartz, small-faced ladies mechanical watches, or watches in need of a little TLC


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

> Dear andyclient, that is one wondrous "hayfork" Oris. I love it to bits - well, not to bits as I'd rather have it sitting on my wrist as you have in your excellent picture.


Thanks very much for your kind words , glad you like it


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Cheers always, I am not fussed about buying the most expensive watches, I like to buy simple clean watches, I prefer 1940-50s style. But will buy what I can that I like. Thank you for the words of encouragement us newbies need these very much.


----------

